

The rise of IBM’s supercomputing platform Watson - imartin2k
http://meshedsociety.com/the-rise-of-ibms-supercomputing-platform-watson/

======
mellavora
Watson is a _very_ nice tech, a strong example of how machine intelligence
extends human capacity. If a computer is a bicycle for the mind, Watson is a
moon rocket.

